# I have gone over to the Dark Side......



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

I was tempted and now I have succumbed....:blink: :evil:
I have been unfaithful :upset: :evil:
I am in love :loveeyes: with a new species :speechless-smiley-0
I have bought.......
A parrotlet :celestial: roud: 
Introducing.......(put your version of a drum roll here)
Ms Flora​

She is 10 weeks old and totally beautiful :loveeyes: I am smitten :love2:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awwww, little Ms Flora is precious!! 
What a cute little darling you have there, Julie

I'm sure she is going to be loads of fun and I'll be looking forward to lots of updates (and hoto: pictures)!!*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your latest arrival! arty:
Ms Flora is a real cutie, best of luck with her!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my, congrats on your adorable new p'let and Ms Flora is a real little _sweet pea_!:hug::loveeyes: parrotlets are very intelligent and playful little creatures but they can also bite hard. They do it not necessarily out of hostility but they can also be quite temperamental. I had a blue p'let girl too name Lily who love to be cradled in my palm at night, but she sadly passed away over 2yrs ago


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Oh Julie, your new baby had me ooing and ahhing like you wouldn't believe! I just love little Miss Flora! I just love parrotlets, and wish I could have one, but I've heard that they're a bit too bitey for my household. Flora is just gorgeous!!! Congratulations!*


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow!! Very cute little baby... I think having baby animals of any kind is the best. Looking forward to seeing more of her. By the way, how did you determine she is female? Can you identify gender, as we do with budgies, without DNA testing? I'm still waiting to hear what gender my little lovebird is... 
Congratulations on your new little one!


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

What a beautiful baby :loveeyes: I love her colors! Looking forward to more photos of this little model


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Parrotlets are adorable and Flora is very cute. I was very tempted to get one myself (I've never seen one in person), but decided they weren't right for me. 

Very, very cute!


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Where is all this 'bitey' stuff coming from? hmy:hmy:hmy: Are you all trying to put me off? 
She was hand reared but spent time in a larger cage for 2 weeks so has lost some of that closeness  But I plan on getting it back asap :clap:
I have been reading up on parrotlets and it seems the way you sex them is that the boys wear the eyeliner :laughing:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

When I read up on them I learnt that they are very nippy birds as well. Did you research before you got one? 
I believe you just need to do the research and find out how to correctly address the issue of the nipping, but it's likely something you'll have to deal with, even with a hand reared bird.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

petites said:


> Where is all this 'bitey' stuff coming from? hmy:hmy:hmy: Are you all trying to put me off?
> She was hand reared but spent time in a larger cage for 2 weeks so has lost some of that closeness  But I plan on getting it back asap :clap:
> I have been reading up on parrotlets and it seems the way you sex them is that the boys wear the eyeliner :laughing:


I think 'nippy' is a better word than 'bitey' like Emma said. They may be very tiny and cute but they're also known for not getting along with other birds, so she should definitely be caged separately. The boys also have blue rumps


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Here's some pix of my little Ms.Lily...

Look how tiny is compared to Artoo, who is my smallest budgie

Lily eating with the budgies. She didn't have any problems with them but my late grey girl Princess didn't seem too welcoming and stared at her scornfully for a while. The shadows cast on this photo was caused by the flash on my cam since the room was quite dim

She loved cuddling against my palm


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Nick I love seeing pictures of your Lily. She was beautiful!  And that picture of her next to Artoo is actually quite funny, how small she is. Simply stunning. That last picture always gets me a bit teared up, such a sweet pic.

Julie, I can't wait to see more of Flora. She really is beautiful! *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

jean20057 said:


> *Nick I love seeing pictures of your Lily. She was beautiful!  And that picture of her next to Artoo is actually quite funny, how small she is. Simply stunning. That last picture always gets me a bit teared up, such a sweet pic.
> 
> Julie, I can't wait to see more of Flora. She really is beautiful! *


Thanks Kristen. This is also the photo that is eternally in my thoughts because she laid in my hands just like this as her life faded at 2:30am on 3/29/2014, and also did Princess on the morning of 10/31 last year. Both birds caught serious infections but clung to every ounce of breath til the very end under my cradle.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh Julie  how sweet little Ms. Flora is! Congratulations! She is such a beautiful shade of green. I think Parrotlets are extremely adorable little things. Looking forward to seeing more pics and hearing more! 

Nick, your Lily was precious. I can't believe how tiny she was compared to Artoo, and that she and the budgies all got along.


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Oh I researched very well and I had read they could be nippy  But I wasn't put off... What is life without a few nips here and there?! :biggrin1: I have a friend who had a little girl for 13 years and described her nips as 'love bites' which I think is really sweet 
Ms Flora has eaten millet from my hand this morning, is tucking in to her sprouted wheat berries and seems to be settling in a treat :loveeyes:
Nick you made me :lol: with the picture of Artoo and Ms Lilly, then :sad: with her passing. She certainly knew her Papa loved her :loveeyes:

And I can guarantee more hoto:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Julie Ms Flora is beautiful I can see why you are in love with her...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm very happy that Flora is getting along just fine. I would definitely have another parrotlet if I could because they're just amazing little birdies. They're tiny but have the charm and wit of big parrots.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Welcome to the wonderful (but sometimes challenging) world of parrots Julie . Even though the Parrotlets are tiny, don't let that fool you . It would be of great benefit to Ms. Flora (and you) to start positive reinforcement training, and teaching her some boundaries, and bite pressure training as soon as possible. She will soon come to know what "no" means, and what is good. Then there is the lifelong task of constantly staying on top of that  like a child who knows better, but will "try" you. I know you'll do well with her, and I can't wait to see more!


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Thank you for the encouragement Julie.  I have read (in many places actually) that p'lets are pocket sized parrots with all the attitude just not the size :lol:
I am really looking forward to seeing her personalty come out :loveeyes:. She is still a little shell shocked at the moment but improving each day :whoo:. I have given her a small cardboard box with edible treats in (tiny pieces of millet, plain popcorn, a few sprouted wheat berries) and she seems to enjoy the foraging :happy4:
I feel like a Big Kid at Xmas :laughing2:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Julie, congratulations on your latest addition! Ms. Flora is a sweetheart and I know she'll settle in well 

I look forward to hearing lots more about her soon! hoto: :clap:


----------

